# mine a little different



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

here's a few i've made ici perspex / brass cut shaped and polished just a little bit different from the normal one's
polecat


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

wow, this are real beautys!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very, VERY lovely. I think I would hesitate to actually use these beauties ... Great work!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now THAT'S pure class! Something tres posh from the Art-Deco age or something. Love them!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

DROP DEAD GORGEOUS, I am in awe!!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Beauties !


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

polecat said:


> here's a few i've made ici perspex / brass cut shaped and polished just a little bit different from the normal one's
> polecat


First beauty class.+++++
May I have a glass of very old whisky and a Havane?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a nice new look.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Elegant and High Class were a couple of words that came to mind when I saw them.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet ! MM


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Really very nice indeed! For the executive?


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

JESUS! MARY! JOSEPH! AND THE BROWN LITTLE DONKEY!!!









am I dreaming or what??... awesome job!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful slingshots!!!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

stunnin


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

thank you all for your comments the black and brass ones i called the jps after the f1 cars of yesteryear their livery was black and gold john player special was their name the burgundy and brass frames i call the executive magnum i like the colours they go well together i will show you more frames as i make them thanks again 
polecat


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Outstanding combination of materials and a flawless execution! Magnificent


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Exceptional work there! Very impressive, the Rolex of slingshots.

Can I ask what you are bonding up the laminates with ?

I'm about to pick up some dichloromethane to do some solvent welding with acrylic. I have not had much luck getting a seamless join using Acri-Bond.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

respect, that's really fine art


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

_I second all of the above!!_


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! That's some class there mate, very sexy!


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

Those are elegant and unique! Nice job!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Elegant, strong and very professional...


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful!

RR


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work. Sexi if we can say a catapult may be.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhh man, these are flawless! absolutely beautiful.

I am stunned ..


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

shiny beauties. awesome. thanks for posting


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

a few more pictures


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

a true work of art what more can be i say


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

The only issue with these are:
They are too nice!! I would not want to shoot it... LOL!!

Great work!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Heirloom quality. I needs me some comparable making skills so I have something to leave the children, aside from my sense of humor and that other thing my wife says I have...smart-assiness or something.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Masterpieces_


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------

